# Mule deer



## dpc (May 10, 2019)

This girl came for breakfast in our backyard a couple of days ago. She enjoyed chewing on our chokecherry bush, some lilac twigs and flower stems and leaves that are just beginning to pop up.
View attachment 184460
View attachment 184461


----------

